# Help! Looking for some in Las Vegas with a hedgehog that can help me out!



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, very complicated story. I am going back to school in Boston and need to ship my hedgehog. There is no way for her to fly with me and the flight is already all booked so she cannot be on my flight.
I need someone who can bring her to United Pet Safe on August 29 for her flight, since I will already be in Boston and can pick her up. If I ship her before I leave, then she will be sitting there and will have no where to go and will be in her crate for two days.
I have no options as of now.
I will pay for your work and time, she might need to stay with you from the night of the 27th until the 29th flight. Once again, I will pay for everything.
Please! Need help!!
My email is [email protected] if someone can help, please email me!


----------

